# Brown Algea Problem



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

what causes brown algea in a tank?
cause that is all i get in the tank is ugly, brown algea.

i have one flourescent light in the tank (its a double bulb, but i only have one on, the other is way to bright)

anyway i can get green algea to grow in the tank? the tank is like 30 days old, maybe that has soething to do with the algea???

thanks all


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

That has everything to do with it. Newer tanks get brown algae and if you leave it alone it will turn to green algae and if you have any algae eating fish they will then eat it. Otto's will eat brown algae in case you want to know, also common plecos eat it as well but a 38g is to small for them.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Diatom algae is common in new tanks, but it is possible to eliment this by replacing the bulbs with flora grow bulbs which will encourage the growth of beneficial green algae. Most of the time diatom's are in tanks when phosphate levels are high.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Brown algae does not turn into green algae. 2 completely different classes of life. It will leave on its own after time like stated above. Very common in new tanks. PO4 does not cause diatom algae. Water high in silicates can (hard water).


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

I just stick a bushynose pleco in and it's gone in a day or two. A baby BN for tiny tanks, a juvie for small tanks and any big tanks already have some.

I don't think I have ever set up a new tank and NOT gotten that brown diatom stuff. It does go away slowly even if you do nothing.

violet


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

the only fish that i have in the tank that browse on the algea are 4 mollies, and the rest of my fish will sometimes take a bite of it.

so just give the tank time until the green algea starts to come?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I had these brown spots. I believe they were caused by excess sunlight and not enough water flow. I haven't had them appear in my new tanks at all, but did have them appear in my Betta tanks that I kept in the lounge which gets the most sunlight. They had sponge filters.

I got an otocinclus and he certainly did go to town on them, but then stopped eating it and died a week or so after. Not sure what happened... poor little thing.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

SpoiledFishies said:


> so just give the tank time until the green algea starts to come?


I never got green algae, and the brown algae never lessened, once it appeared it spread rapidly. My only option was a thorough clean and then it still came back a week later. Thankfully no problem with it anymore.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I have the opposite effect. I didn't have it for a while in my new tanks (months) now it suddenly appears. I am keeping it under control by just scrubbing it off the heater/sides where it appears, but every week, there are more spots than the last week...

I despise this stuff!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

dark, just a tip for ya, I had alot of brown algae in my 10g, I got 2 otto's and it was gone in days, but brown algae is all that otto's will eat.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Otos will eat green spot algae provided it isn't well established. No fish can remove it from tank walls once its been there awhile. To get rid of your brown algae, manually remove what you can. DO a 50% waterchange. Turn the second light on. If possible change water source. Add more waterflow to the tank. All these changes will help prevent it from coming back. It is very common in new tanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I don't know about your otto's simpte,but mine ate brown algae and became inactive once it was gone.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What type of ottos do you have? I have 3 types in my tank. The common O. Affinis, and O. Vittatus and a few O. Flexilis.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not sure simpte, as on the tank they were in it just had their name on it except it was their full name not the abbrivated version of otto. I'm thinking that they are the common ones since this shop doesn't carry lots of rare species of fish.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

ottos eat more than brown algae and in my experience the whole get ottos to take care of brown algae thing is a little overstated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Why's that owanager? What other kinds of algae do they eat? As they sure don't eat plain green algae as they don't eat the green algae in my tank.


----------

